# Anyone have experience with Interstate extended warranties?



## shrews (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi all, I have a deposit down on a 40k mile 2001 740iL w/ sport pkg. It is not at a bmw dealer so i cannot get it CPO'd but the dealer is offering me an extended 3yr 36k mile warranty thru Interstate. Anyone out there have positive or negative feedback on these guys? TIA! Shrews


----------



## washert (Oct 19, 2006)

*Extended Warranty*

Ask the BMW dealer if they offer a 3rd party warranty program. If they sell the product, the dealer should have no problems with warranty claims.

Remember this are high margin products, be ready to bargain or the price.


----------

